# Dosage Question and NDC for J codes



## cwilson3333 (Jan 18, 2012)

I have recently started billing for an internal medicine practice, and need help on billing J codes, dosage and NDC #'s.

Patient had Albuterol injection
J7609  0.63 mg/3ml

I know that this information now needs to be documented on the claim when charged out.

I am not sure of the NDC code on this particular injection
And do I report 1 unit and ML as the unit of measurement

Hope this isn't as confusing to whoever replies, as it is to me.

Thanks for any help someone out there might be able to give me.

CW


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jan 18, 2012)

When I bill for J codes it is usually just by units. You have to look at the code description and see how much it is for. Depending on that you would decide how many units to bill for that. We do a lot of Betamethasone injections (J0702) and normally we give 12mg. The code is for 3mg so we have to bill 4 units. The NDC code is normally on the bottle or box of the drug. You are welcome to email me if you have any other questions.


----------



## cwilson3333 (Jan 24, 2012)

*J Codes*

Thanks Herbie,

You might be hearing from me.

CW


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Jan 30, 2012)

No problem. Always available to try and lend a helping hand.


----------



## Kathy Perry (Oct 17, 2012)

*Ms.*



Herbie Lorona said:


> When I bill for J codes it is usually just by units. You have to look at the code description and see how much it is for. Depending on that you would decide how many units to bill for that. We do a lot of Betamethasone injections (J0702) and normally we give 12mg. The code is for 3mg so we have to bill 4 units. The NDC code is normally on the bottle or box of the drug. You are welcome to email me if you have any other questions.



Good Morning Herbie! I was searching for an answer to a question about the J0702 code. The question is--How do we charge for J0702 when the MGs given are 9. The HCPCS wording doesnt have "up to" in it and this has stumped me. I hope you can help..
Kathy Perry


----------



## Herbie Lorona (Oct 26, 2012)

Kathy, the description says 3mg. So if you are giving 9mg you would bill for 3 units.


----------



## ollielooya (Oct 26, 2012)

I've spent a considerable amount of time researching NDC codes lately and would like to interject that if you can get someone from the office to furnish you a list of codes taken from the medication/packaging, it would be a great time-saver!!  Yes, it may cause someone a minor inconvenience but if you supply them with instructions on exactly what to look for, you'll save time and money and the headache of searching.  This is not the LAZY way out, it's just working smarter!


----------



## kcdangarwala (May 22, 2017)

*J8540*

Hi, 
Can any body help me to find out unit for J8540 . the patient have been given 20 ml..n once i look up in HCPCS book it says 0.25 mg. well i dont know  how many units i need to put?


----------



## CRoper (Jul 5, 2017)

Hi kcdangarwala,
I'd recommend that you query to determine the dose the patient received, in MG's.  Once determined, divide that number by 0.25 to determine the number of billing units.


----------



## hblakeman (Jul 6, 2017)

I also recommend that you look on the packaging and query the physician.  The packaging should clearly state what you need to know, and you can confirm with the provider.


----------

